# Has anyone made Bohemian braid rugs?



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

I started this method and really like it! Just wondering if any one else has tried it. It is like crocheting but has a tighter weave. I will try to post a pic.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I've never heard of this, but as my grandmother was Bohemian - (making me 1/4 Bohemian, and as our family always joked, the only 1/4 that counts) - I am interested in seeing the photos of your rugs.


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

Here is a link to some rugs. I will post pics of mine as soon as hubby gets back with my camera. He has gone hunting for the weekend. http://http://www.netw.com/~rafter4/bohbrd.htm


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Neat link. Looks like a great "someday I'll..." project.


----------



## pen (Mar 2, 2005)

I have made some in crochet out of cotton material,and done one in the tooth brush thing,but never tried the bohemian thing. Let us know what you think of it, is it hard to understand,or slow to make? looking forward to the pictures! pen


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

can't get the link to work.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.netw.com/~rafter4/bohbrd.htm

try that. there's just an extra http:// in the link.


----------



## kygreendream (Mar 20, 2007)

could you briefly explain how you do it?


----------

